# Supprimer des photos



## giloo (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaiterais supprimer des photos directement depuis mon ipad dans photos, puisque d'aprèsce que j'ai compris ce n'est pas possible dans iphoto pour ipad.

Je voudrais pouvoir effectuer la manoeuvre sans passer par itunes, directement depuis l'ipad.

Comment faire?

Le bouton supprimer est grisé et je ne peux pas l'utiliser.


----------

